
The advent of cheap, renewable hydrogen is nigh - NeedMoreTea
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/renewable-hydrogen-could-be-competitive-in-a-decade-researchers-say/
======
mtgx
> The researchers concluded that "renewable hydrogen is projected to become
> cost competitive with large-scale fossil hydrogen supply within the next
> decade."

So a decade to reach cost parity and then another decade or so to convince the
main fossil-to-hydrogen converters to switch to this type of system?

